# Bio filter



## Michaela521 (May 21, 2006)

What is the best biological filter around. I have heard that those bio-wheels are the best. They say that they are easy to maintain and work excellence. Any opinions or recommendations would be great. Thank you.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Biowheels are ok, so are undergravels. But I like big sponges with power heads on them.


----------



## CrystalRose (May 5, 2006)

I love sponge filters as well. If you're looking for a HOB filter I'd go with an Aquaclear. I've always had great luck with them. I've got a few bio wheel filters. An Emporer 400 and a few Penguins and they're ok but most of the time I end up running them without the bio wheels cause they gunk up and don't want to turn right etc. I find the Aquaclears to be alot less hassle. Just my opinion.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

CrystalRose said:


> I love sponge filters as well. If you're looking for a HOB filter I'd go with an Aquaclear. I've always had great luck with them. I've got a few bio wheel filters. An Emporer 400 and a few Penguins and they're ok but most of the time I end up running them without the bio wheels cause they gunk up and don't want to turn right etc. I find the Aquaclears to be alot less hassle. Just my opinion.


I found that for a HOB filter that circulates the best is the aqua clear, however if in a planted talk, the direction for the flow from the output tends to push the water down and subsiquently plays havoc with the plants(always pushing the over. The penguins dont have the same high flow rate, but dont cause the plants to de perpetually bend over from the current provided by an aquaclear. unless of course you fab a extra step om the end of the aquaclear to keep the water from pushing down on your pants. other wise for the best flow rate for the $, the Hagen aquaclear I think is supperior, unless your tank is heavily planted. they also keep the the water crystal clear form the large amount of carbon used in the Hagen products, and not to mention the gas exchange form the surface agitation from the increased output.

cheers.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

emc7 said:


> Biowheels are ok, so are undergravels. But I like big sponges with power heads on them.


IMO opinion, UG filters are sewers in your tank, good mechanical filtration and cleaning your gravel once a week will keep it clean and you nitrates down as well.


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

For my money the AquaClear is prefered in most situations. I only use 3 stacked sponges in the basket with a fourth, with a hole cut down the center, as a prefilter. I have also tried their ceramic media on top with only 2 sponges with no real difference.

The single bad word I can say about the ACs is that if you keep the water level low (for some reason) and the power goes out they don't re-prime as easily as some others.

I have a few Penguin Bio Wheels and they are okay too. I skip the cartrides and stuff the space with AquaClear sponges.

I don't *do* cartridges or carbon.

Violet


----------



## twisty (May 10, 2006)

i like aqua clear .. i got a 50 for my little tank ,, and they are easy to maintain...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Plants. The best biological filter available.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

One filter I wouldn't reccomend is the whisper power filter even though its cheap they lose their power within a year or two even when you clean it. I would go with marineland penquin bio wheel filters as thats what I have on my 55g and it keeps the water in top condition and the water stats in a very good range.


----------

